# Pet Based Company Review



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Well we've just left Pushka with the Barking Mad chap - sad for us but a pleasure to see how loopy she goes when she see's Paul & knows she's off on her holidays. 
For those of you who don't know Barking Mad are a franchise (I have absolutely no connection other than being a very happy customer) who place your dog with a 'foster family' instead of Kennel's. They take a very detailed brief & stick to it - so for example we know that Pushka is going to a Hillwalker who will make sure she gets at least 6 miles a day. He won't let her off the lead in open spaces & he'll watch what she eats. Best of all she is with someone all the day (as she comes to work with us she'd be distraught in Kennels). 
We've used them for 4 years now when we go skiing or the odd trip it's just not practical to take a big dog on & we think they're great. No stress for us of for Pushka. 
In these difficult economic times I'm sure no-one will mind me giving them a plug & hopefully the contact will be of use to someone.

Barking Mad


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds great Kelcat :lol: 

Just a word of warning to others though :roll: - because it is a franchise you will need to check out that your franchisee is as good as Kelcat's obviously is :wink:


----------

